
With Odds Against It, Taiwan Keeps Coronavirus Corralled - notlukesky
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/03/13/814709530/with-odds-against-it-taiwan-keeps-coronavirus-corralled
======
nick_kline
So Taiwan had testing, central coordination and planning, and perhaps most
important, had continuity in their health planning from SARS till now so they
didn't lose that institutional knowledge gained over time.

